# Delivery of Fetal Demise



## raidaste (Aug 23, 2013)

I need help as this is new to me. We had a patient with found fetal demise between 16 - 18 wks. She was brought into delivery room and given Cytotec to induce labor. She delivered fetus vaginally. What can be charged for this physician? I don't know the rules of this type of situation so any help would be great.


----------



## jdibble (Aug 23, 2013)

For a fetal demise prior to 20 weeks, use CPT code 59855 for induced abortion with vaginal suppositories or 59856 if the doctor also did a D&C and/or evacuation.


----------



## Tracey.hardwick@mercy.net (Sep 4, 2013)

I would bill for the delivery and use 632 missed ab along with 667.12 retained products


----------

